# Download/Upload Speeds too slow



## 99s0 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi, I too have a problem. I upgraded my modem to 20mb from 2mb. My download/speed are very low. On speedtest, it says I reached around 1,200 KB down and 400 up (which is of course low) also when I try to download a file from a reliable server, I get 90k/sec...

I'm using a wireless router with WEP. Laptop and my PC are affected, laptop is WinXP and PC is Vista ulimate 64 bit. The modem is old, I think because the boardband used to be NTL but now it got changed to a new company - Virgin Media, obviously they now offer a different look modem. But odd thing is before I upgraded, my speed was fine as normal.

the router is Belkin

By the way, I'm not using a router at the moment. I just plugged the eternet cable to my PC from modem, thats it.
Here's the log of ipconfig in Vista:

C:\Users\Mark>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mark-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit
Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-66-46-EB-C1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1cb:1ee0:cf95:8c98%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 86.20.19.191(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 25 November 2007 22:17:46
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 01 December 2007 17:52:40
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 86.20.16.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.255.32.21
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333094
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e38c:80f:1410:a9eb:ec40(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::80f:1410:a9eb:ec40%9(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:5614:13bf::5614:13bf(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{49099711-C4A4-4C32-805F-63077C5E8
041}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::200:5efe:86.20.19.191%10(Preferred)

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Mark>

Why so many Tunnel adapters?

EDIT: Ok, I tried to disable IPv6 (Tunnel adapters), I restareded and IPCONFIG'd again and Tunnel still shows up but it says media disconnected under Tunnel adapater. Didn't work still, I even got slower speed by disabling IPv6.


----------



## 99s0 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: How can my download/upload speed be this slow!!!*

Ok, I fully disabled the IPv6 interfaces, they now dont show up in IPCONFIG but I still get slow speeds -_-

Wow, I speed test again and it says 483 up / 34 down. ********!


----------



## 99s0 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: How can my download/upload speed be this slow!!!*

I see u have Tunnel adapters as well... try disabling IPv6 to see any difference.

1) In the Network Connections folder, right click on your connections... and then clear out the check box next to the Internet Protocol version 6 (TCP/IPv6) and apply

2)	
Open REGEDIT (Open DOS command, type REGEDIT and enter) Then Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip6\Parameters\
Right click on the right side (inside parameters) Click DWORD as a type, make a name DisabledComponents, after that, right click on DisabledComponents, modify and add 0xFF and save.

3) restart.

I think it's because if you have too many connections, that mean those connections are leeching your download speed causing slow speed. But sadly this solution doesn't work for me


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## 99s0 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok, I got it fixed.

It was all because of my old modem, I had it when NTL offered a less than 1mb boardband back in year 2001. Since then, the company changed to Virgin Media with different boardband settings.

Today, I had a techician came over, he gave me a new modem. I added it and removed the old modem. I speed test'd:










Bad ping but I'm so happy now, a BIG difference since I had the old modem.

Moral of the story: make sure your modem is 100% compatible with the boardband you have upgraded.


----------



## 99s0 (Nov 21, 2007)

better now:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's looking good, except that ping is really bad. :smile: I like to see them more in this range:



I have an upload issue, but I've identified it, normally I should be seeing ~1850 for upload speeds. However, the 22ms ping is nothing to complain about.


----------



## 99s0 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah, that's weird. On speedtest, I chose the server that's quite close to me, I don't know why it's such a long ping, I chose another server, same kind of ping, is it an issue? Hmm what's the cause?

I ping -t virginmedia.co.uk and most of the results incidated 10-40 ms. So it's just a glitch from speedtest?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's more likely an issue with your ISP or your configuration. Can you try it from a different computer on your network?


----------



## 99s0 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, it has to be an configuration issue because I speed tested on Opera, that's why I got a bad ping, but when I speed tested on Firefox, I got a lesser ping.










After that image, I speed tested on Opera again, got around 18k down but then the speed test windows keeps saying upload testing, it won't even finish, lol.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd suggest uninstalling and reinstalling Opera as a start. :smile:


----------



## 99s0 (Nov 21, 2007)

now I seem to have a problem, very strange.

With the router, I get very slow dl/up speeds. But without the router, the dl/up speed is normal. So it must be the router. Inside the router, I can't think of anything what may cause this slow speed problem. I rebooted the router, still doesnt fix it.

Is it because the router is still using the way the old modem works? Router works has the same speed as my old modem, but now im using a new modem.

Any advice would be grateful. Thx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Is this DSL/ADSL or cable? What is the MTU specification in the WAN section of the modem? For cable, it's normally 1500, for DSL/ADSL, it should be 1492 as a rule.


----------

